# Midi keyboard not showing up in Logic Pro X



## Monika (Nov 9, 2022)

Hello everyone , 

I have NI Komplete Kontrol S49 midi keyboard, and I was trying to install/assign stuff today in my new AKAI Pro Midi Mix controller. I suspect I changed something wrong, as now I get no signal from midi keyboard (see screenshots) would appreciate any help!


----------



## aeliron (Nov 9, 2022)

Monika said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> I have NI Komplete Kontrol S49 midi keyboard, and I was trying to install/assign stuff today in my new AKAI Pro Midi Mix controller. I suspect I changed something wrong, as now I get no signal from midi keyboard (see screenshots) would appreciate any help!


Try deleting and re-adding the S49?


----------

